

Prediction market for Facebook IPO - adam
http://home.inklingmarkets.com/markets/43613

======
caublestone
I have to say this is a pretty nifty way to harness the power of market
psychology. I am interested to see what your results say. Please post any
future IPO prediction polls to get more data.

